# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Chinese M1935 sword bayonet with inscriptions...

## Len Scibilia

I picked this bayonet up today. I believe it's a Chinese M1935 bayonet manufactured for the K98 type Mausers made by various arsenals during the Nationalist and PRC eras. Can anyone translate the characters? Thanks,

Len

----------

